# Sicherheitsabstand vor Schaltschrank



## carsten (25 Juni 2008)

Moin Kollegen,

ich habe eine Frage bzgl. Sicherheitsabstand vor Schaltschränken. Und zwar stelle ich immer wieder fest, das Schaltschränke zugestellt werden (z.B. mit Paletten), so dass die Elektriker nicht an die Schränke können.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß der Mindestabstand vor einem Schaltschrank sein muss und in welcher VDE dass steht?

Danke im vorraus.

Gruß

Carsten


----------



## PLCSmilie (25 Juni 2008)

Hallo Carsten,

siehe hierzu die VDE0100 Teil 729. Hier sind Mindestabstände zu Schaltanlagen und Verteiler angegeben.

Gruß

PLCSmilie


----------



## GOPL (19 November 2013)

Hallo, 

ich hol das Thema hier noch einmal hoch.
Ich habe 2 Schaltschrankreihen mit Flügeltüren die gegenüber liegen. 
Die Schaltschrankfronten sind 1,5m voneinander entfernt. Die Türen sind jeweils 0,6m breit.
Also wenn beide Seiten geöffnet sind habe ich noch 30cm Fluchtweg. Dies wäre ja zu wenig, da ich 50cm bräuchte.
Jetzt habe ich in der VDE 0100 Teil729 aber folgenden Satz gefunden:
"Bei gegenüberliegenden Schaltanlagenfronten wird nur auf einer (Schaltschrank-)Seite mit Einengung durch offene Türen (d.h. mit Türen, die nicht in Fluchtrichtung zuschlagen) gerechnet".

Hiermit komme ich nicht ganz zurecht. 
Wenn die Schaltschranktüren in Fluchtrichtung zuschlagen würden ja 70cm reichen. 
Aber wie verechne ich das dann. 

Danke euch schon einmal !


----------

